# Peppermint yarn



## Dapperlass (Jul 14, 2018)

I was just wondering if anyone has knitted with peppermint yarn and did they like it? 
And if anyone can suggest a good plant-based yarn for someone used to working with worsted acrylic. :sm01:


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

What do you want to make and is it knit or crochet? A nice cotton is good fiber.


----------



## Dapperlass (Jul 14, 2018)

I don’t quite know what I want to make yet. I was thinking a hat or a scarf because it allows me less yardage/expense to try a different fiber out. I’m going to try not to use acrylic or wool anymore. I’m trying to be more vegan.


----------



## Dapperlass (Jul 14, 2018)

Do you have a cotton fiber you like to knit with? What do you knit with it?


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

I see nothing unvegan with wool. It is harvested without harm to the animal. Shearing actually aides the animal and a lack of shearing can cause early morbidity. It isn't like you are taking honey from bees. Angora rabbits also need plucking or their coat is unhealthy for them.


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

Is this a color of yarn or have they started making yarn from candy? MMWRay is correct about the collection of yarns but qivuit, buffalo, and vicuna are collected from tufts of yarn that are left on fencing and vegetation, so that is not vegan unless you are thinking it is vegan because it comes from an animal. Now they have all kinds of yarn made from plant products: sugar cane, bamboo, milk, etc.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

knitwitty said:


> . Now they have all kinds of yarn made from plant products: sugar cane, bamboo, milk, etc.[/quote
> 
> Only part of her quote.
> 
> Yes they make these fibers but at what cost to the environment?


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

silkandwool you are sooo... right, working a lot of these fibers into yarn is a stress on the environment, so the vegan thing might not be the way to go either.


----------



## KathrynDay (Jan 31, 2017)

Bamboo grows fast, and once started, it's almost impossible to dig it up. Certainly a wonderful yarn to work with. No environmental stress.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

KathrynDay said:


> Bamboo grows fast, and once started, it's almost impossible to dig it up. Certainly a wonderful yarn to work with. No environmental stress.


The stress is in the processing. The chemical processes and the waste products that are produced between that lovely invasively growing bamboo plant and the yarn with a
label wrapped around it are not environmentally friendly.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

MMWRay said:


> I see nothing unvegan with wool. It is harvested without harm to the animal. Shearing actually aides the animal and a lack of shearing can cause early morbidity. It isn't like you are taking honey from bees. Angora rabbits also need plucking or their coat is unhealthy for them.


That's what I think too. But my daughter's friend says "because no one owns anyone, you can't take what is not yours". And animals can not speak for themselves. That is her opinion, not mine


----------



## Dapperlass (Jul 14, 2018)

I just would prefer not to use yarn where I am not sure about the treatment of the animals. I just bought some lovely alpaca yarn from a farm in my state where they consider alpacas as pets. They have to be shorn there because of the heat but they will not be killed later for their meat. So I consider that animal friendly yarn but not vegan. Vegan yarn is not always environmentally friendly and the ones that are tend not to hold in heat like wool would. So it’s an interesting subject to me. How to create a vegan yarn that is warm and environmentally friendly. I am not trying to argue or convince anyone that prefers to use wool I just don’t want to based on what I have learned about the care of sheep. My issue is not with sheep that are properly shorn and treated as pets. Though some argue that the process of shearing stresses the animal out.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Dapperlass said:


> I was just wondering if anyone has knitted with peppermint yarn and did they like it?
> And if anyone can suggest a good plant-based yarn for someone used to working with worsted acrylic. :sm01:


Peppermint color or scented yarn? ☺


----------



## Dapperlass (Jul 14, 2018)

Thank you for asking.The Peppermint yarn I have seen through Bellatrista does not smell like peppermint even though it is using something from the plant. My guess is that it is some sort of viscose? 
:sm17:


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dapperlass said:


> Thank you for asking.The Peppermint yarn I have seen through Bellatrista does not smell like peppermint even though it is using something from the plant. My guess is that it is some sort of viscose?
> :sm17:


Viscose rayon is derived from cellulose, the main constituent of plant cell walls. Cellulose is treated with chemicals to make a fiber mimicking the qualities of natural fibers, such as silk and cotton. Viscose fabric often looks like silk and feels like cotton.

Kind of like saying that you would like to use something organic ---relating to or derived from living matter.


----------

